# Vertical Jigs



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Greetings all. I will take a minute to introduce myself here. I am Jim from Eastern Tackle. Just checking out the Pensacola Board, because there is a good chance that this time next year, I will be located in Atlanta and Pensacola seems like a likely spot for me to hang out on the weekends.



I have derived part of my income from commercial and charter fishing for the last 10 years, but now I only fish for fun. I have a website that offers some vertical jigs mostly and a few other things. You can check it out here:



Eastern Tackle - Vertical Jigs



You can use this coupon for a 10% discount through July 15th...... Time2jig



When I get back from the Barta, I may extended it.



Thanks,

Jim @ Eastern


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I will sponser him. I know him from another forum.

Spineyman


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

You and team Reel Fanantic might not be able to get rid of me next year? :hotsun That is if I can take the heat.



We will see? Up in the air right now for another 30 days. What would Carolina do without me?



PS. I like the reef and crew forums on here. I have been checking them out, but don't have anything to add yet.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Come on down but Reel Finatical is moving back up next year.


----------

